# [GRUB] No puedo pasar el parametro root

## k4in

Hola a todos

soy nuevo usuario de gentoo y acabo de instalar mi sistema base (gracias a la hermosa documentacion  :Wink:  ), pero me a surgido el primer problema, instale grub y cree mi archivo grub.conf basandome en mi particionado, tengo un disco sata y un ide, el S.O lo tengo en el sata y esta asi

sda

sda1   windows                 primaria

sda2   particion extendida  primaria

sda3   linux-swap              primaria

sda4   linux-xfs (gentoo)    primaria

sda5   extendida                logica

la imagen del kernel y el grub lo tengo en la misma particion del gentoo sda4 (porque obviamente ya no puedo tener mas particiones primarias)

primero tuve un problema definiendo el disco en grub, porque en device.map me marca como

hd0  hda

hd1  sda

pero en realidad el disco sata es hd0, y al autocompletar en la linea de comandos de grub en (hd0,*)  no me muestra la particion swap, muestra un error, disculpen si no lo recuerdo pero ese no es el problema (todavia  :Razz: )

el problema es a la hora de pasar la raiz en la linea donde se define el kernel, deberia ser asi de simple "root=/dev/sda4" pero al iniciar el kernel no se puede iniciar la raiz y me dice que las particiones disponibles son todas las hda pero ninguna sda

cabe aclarar que solo e utilizado *ubuntu alrededor de 8 meses asi que no soy un experto (pero tampoco estoy tan perdido)

gracias de antemano

BTW: donde puedo ver alguna guia o documentacion para tener un sistema de escritorio 100% funcional con kde?

----------

## JotaCE

Primero que nada.... BIENVENIDO

Antes de intentar ayudarte se me ocurre pedirte 3 cosittas

1.- La salida del comando

```
fdisk -l
```

2.- Tu archivo /etc/fstab

3.- Tu archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf

postealos aqui y veremos que anda mal.

Y una pregunta tonta:

Configuraste tu kernel con el soporte SATA de tu HDD?

Suerte!

Se me olvidaba

Aqui una guia para configurar el servidor X 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Aqui una guia de configuracion de KDE

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kde-config.xml

----------

## k4in

lo del kernel ya lo habia pensado, pero si lo configure con sata, ademas de que puedo ver como carga el driver sata-nv en el kernel

esta es la salida de fdisk -l

```

Disk /dev/hda: 300.0 GB, 300069052416 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36481 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        3314    26619673+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            3315       33733   244340617+   5  Extended

/dev/hda3           33734       36411    21511035   83  Linux

/dev/hda4           36412       36481      562275   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda5            3315        7361    32507496    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6            7362       33733   211833058+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160040803840 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        2713    21792141    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            2714       15855   105563115    5  Extended

/dev/sda3           15856       16099     1959930   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4   *       16100       19457    26973135   83  Linux

/dev/sda5            2714       15855   105563083+   7  HPFS/NTFS

```

el primero lo tengo asi porque era el hd de mi maquina anterior y no lo e borrado porque primero necesito respaldar unos datos

fstab

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda4      /      xfs      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/hda6      /home      reiserfs   defaults,notail   0 1

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

como pueden ver pienzo utilizar el disco ide como almacenamiento para mis archivos en home, una ves que respalde los datos hare una sola particion para montarla, tambien tengo un desastre con los sistemas de archivos   :Embarassed:  antes usaba reiserfs pero parece mejor xfs para mi maquina nueva

grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,3)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo kernel-2.6.32-r6

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda4

title=Gentoo kernel-2.6.32-r6 (Rescate)

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda4 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows XP-64

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

lo estoy configurando en un sistema de 64bits, mi procesador es un amd athlon 64 x2 y la tarjeta madre tiene el chipset nforce 5700 sli

----------

## JotaCE

no me queda claro con que particion piensas bootear

en tu fstab no esta definida, mas bien esta cometnada.

```
#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2 
```

debes indicar ahi "BOOT" cual es la particion con la que deseas arrancar y por supuesto ahi debe estar tu kernel. que si seguiste el handbook deberia llamarse kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r6 .

a tu grub.conf le puedes quitar estas lineas

title=Gentoo kernel-2.6.32-r6 (Rescate) 

 root (hd0,3) 

 kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda4 init=/bin/bb 

vamos hechale un vistazo y dime con que particion arrancaria gentoo

----------

## Coghan

Hay algunos controladores que para que grub pueda pasarles el control debe estar de la siguiente manera:

```
root=/dev!sda4
```

Fíjate en el signo !

No se si este será tu caso, pero puedes probar.

EDIT: jeje, se me pasó, ¡Bienvenido a Gentoo!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## paynalton

Hola chico, Bienvenido.....

Una pregunta: En el bios de tu tarjeta madre has cambiado algo para hacer andar tus discos SATA???.

He visto que en algunos BIOS hay opciones para considerar a un disco SATA como un disco IDE, por lo que en el sistema se identifica como un /dev/hd

Igual si cambias el orden de arranque de discos duros en tu tarjeta madre cambia tambien el orden de las unidades.

Te recomiendo que mientras estas en GRUB al arrancar el sistema selecciones el arranque de gentoo y presiones "e" para editar momentaneamente la configuración. Cambia (hd0) a (hd1) y entre particiones para ver con cual arranca bien tu kernel.

Ya una vez que lo tengas entonces si cambia el archivo de manera permanente.

Otra cosa: Verifica que tu kernel incluye los módulos para tu disco SATA y para tu chip IDE, sino no se detectara tu disco duro y por consiguiente no se montará la raiz del sistema.

Diviertete probando diferentes opciones, esa es la magia de gentoo

----------

## k4in

mi bios detecta los sata automaticamente, y el disco que estoy definiendo si es el correcto (cuando no lo era no cargaba el kernel)

probe con /dev!sda4 pero tampoco funciono

 *Quote:*   

> no me queda claro con que particion piensas bootear

 

la imagen del kernel y el grub se encuentran en la misma particion que mi raiz, en sda4, no monte otra particion en boot porque ya no puedo hacer mas particiones primarias, osea estoy booteando desde sda4 

esta es la salida del kernel

```
FVS cannot open root device "/dev!sda4" or unknown-block (2,0)

please append a correct "root=" boot option: here are the available partitions:

0300       293036184 hda driver: ide-disk

  0301     26619673   hda1

  0302                 1   hda2

  0303     21511035   hda3

  0304     562275       hda4

  0305     32507496   hda5

  0306     211833058  hda6

0340 55902 hdb driver: ide-cdrom

kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (2,0)

```

estoy pensando que puede ser un error en el particionado porque a la hora de autocompletar con tab (hd0,*) en grub me marca estas particiones

```

posible partitions are:

            partition num 0, filesistem type unknown, partition tipe 0x7

            partition num 2, Error 24: Attempt to access block outside partition

            partition num 3, filesistem type is xfs, partition tipe 0x83

            partition num 4, filesistem type unknown, partition tipe 0x7

```

como pueden ver en la particion 2 en ves de mostrarme el tipo de particion 0x82 del espacio para swap me marca un error, mientras que en disco ide donde tenia mis sistema anterior si reconoce la particion swap

----------

## JotaCE

tu grub.conf deberia ser asi entonces

entendiendo que sda = hd1 y hda = hd0

default 0 

timeout 10 

splashimage=(hd1,3)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo kernel-2.6.23-r6 

root (hd1,3) 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda4

----------

## k4in

pues eso es lo extraño, deberia ser asi hasta el archivo device.map dice que hd0 = hda y hd1 = sda pero si lo configuro de esa manera no encuentra el kernel, entonces en realidad hd0 es sda y una prueba es que asi si carga la imagen splash del grub y con hd1 no

----------

## opotonil

Hola y bienvenido.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo del kernel ya lo habia pensado, pero si lo configure con sata, ademas de que puedo ver como carga el driver sata-nv en el kernel 
> 
> 

 

Como compilaste el kernel a mano o con genkernel ¿? si lo compilaste a mano imagino que añadieras el soporte para sata y el disco sata integrado en el kernel <*> no como modulo <M> y lo mismo para el sistema de archivos que uses en la partición root.

Salu2.

----------

## Coghan

Échale un vistazo a este hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-576037.html

Desde que actualizaron a la versión 2.6.23 del kernel tienen este problema, pero añadiendo irqpoll a las opciones del kernel en el grub inicia, pero lo resuelven sin esta opción activando en el kernel las opciones ACPI.

----------

## k4in

no funciono con irqpoll en el grub, probare recompilando el kernel y ya les cuento que pasa

----------

## k4in

bueno ya solucione mi problema, al parecer era un error de la configuracion del kernel, no les puedo decir exactamente que porque esta vez lo hice con genkernel menuconfig all y solo modifique las cosas de las que tenia certeza, como el tipo de procesador y demas, seguire con la instalacion de xorg y kde, cualquier fallo y estare dando lata de nuevo  :Embarassed: 

Muchas gracias a todos!  :Smile: 

----------

## k4in

Hola otra vez, tengo otro problemita, no es muy grave (o eso creo) y por eso aprovecho el hilo para no habrir otro, he instalado xorg y continue con kde a base del paquete kdebase-meta pero emerge me marca un blockeo

```
[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)
```

que yo sepa udev es una parte importante para los dispositivos usb, por eso no estoy seguro si lo debo desinstalar y kde lo remplazara, o como lo soluciono?

----------

## JotaCE

 *k4in wrote:*   

> Hola otra vez, tengo otro problemita, no es muy grave (o eso creo) y por eso aprovecho el hilo para no habrir otro, he instalado xorg y continue con kde a base del paquete kdebase-meta pero emerge me marca un blockeo
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)
> ```
> ...

 

mmmmmmmm

podria decirte la orden para arreglar el problema pero ....

mejor mira el handbook  :Very Happy: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
emerge -C udev
```

No pasa absolutamente nada.

Salud!

----------

## luisx

yo acabo de hacer una reinstalacion de gentoo (problemas de disco duro hechado a perder   :Embarassed:  )

y me salia tambien bloqueo de ese paquete y lo solucione reinstalando primero ese paquete :

```

emerge sys-fs/udev

```

despues has un :

```

emerge -pv <paquete a instalar>

```

y fijate si sigue bloqueado

Saludos.

----------

